# Pit Bull Awareness Day - McComb, MS 10/25



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*National Pitbull Awareness Day*

*Crazy8_Kenne*l

*When: *
10/25/2008 at 10:00 am

*Where:*
Downtown Parking Garage 
McComb Mississippi, 39648 
United States

*Email Contact:*
[email protected]


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

I wish there was something like that going on here. I'd like to start organizing something like that. Hand out -know-the-truth pamphlets and let people meet a few well trained, ambassadors. Education for the public. Even for people who fear them, education is the first step to understanding. I love changing people's minds.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

..i'm really gonna try to go to this..since i know of it in advance..gives me time to find a babysitter!! woohoo! 
i was thinking of making booklets 'truth about the APBT' and handing them out at work on that day..and i think with the recent mishap with one of the nurses and an apbt up here mabye it can help some of the other nurses.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Indica said:


> I wish there was something like that going on here. I'd like to start organizing something like that. Hand out -know-the-truth pamphlets and let people meet a few well trained, ambassadors. Education for the public. Even for people who fear them, education is the first step to understanding. I love changing people's minds.


*clap* *clap* *clap* very very..well said.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*individuals*

the folks who are sponsoring it are individuals from our wp club so it can be done. I'll be helping out


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

is there a web site we can go to for this?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I got the information from them directly at crazy8kennel.com and then again at My Pitbull Space. Either place should have a flier. I got couldn't print it here when I cross posted the info.


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Any events in North Florida?!?!*

Are there any pitbull awareness day events going on in North Florida?
I would love to go to one!

I have a pittie/rottie mix..


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks blue, the lady mailed me back with a flyer the same day!! i was looking at it, it's only a three hr. drive..so ...ROAD TRIP!!!!! 
can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Crazy8 Kennel (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey. Ran across yall today while surfin. So I thought I would register and post the flyer BUT it wont let me post pics/links until I have made 15 posts.... Oh well I tried.


----------

